# 510 Drip tips



## Viper_SA (23/3/21)

Looking for 510 drip tips similar to these. If any vendor has stock please shout.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10072038/9735377-authentic-thunderhead-creations-tauren-mtl-rta







https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10072038/9735376-authentic-thunderhead-creations-tauren-mtl-rta

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/5/21)

@Viper_SA We'll have these in stock in about a week.




It has inserts so you can tune in your draw to your liking

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------

